# Sight tape paper



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

for those shooting open classes and use a software for tapes what type of paper are you printing your tape on. Is there a specific or better type of paper I should look for?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

A good quality printer and good quality paper helps with the clarity. Other than that, nothing special.

I like the On Target 2 sight tapes. They print out nice. I get my buddy to print them out for me b/c he has a digital photo printer and the On Target 2 tapes are really nice looking and clear and quick to read.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

or buy the pre printed sight tape stickers from lancaster. there like $3.50. It has like 15 different sized tapes. Just get a mark for 20,30 and 50 and match the correct tape. Works goooood


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Sooo a place like Staples or somewhere like that to find sticky back paper for tapes, is that what everyone does. I went to Office Max and all they had was paper for labels and such.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

No...You don't wanna do that.

sight in at 20 yards. Make sure it's good and dead-on.

You want regular good quality paper. Then you print it out. Cut it with scissors, then put one solid piece of tape over it leaving the ends of the tape longer than the ends of the paper so it will stick to the sight rail head. Then line up your 20 yard mark...Then stick it down.

The tape also helps to keep it a little bit waterproof from smudging and stuff. And you want to be able to read it very quick and easily, that's why you only wanna use 1 piece of tape.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> No...You don't wanna do that.
> 
> sight in at 20 yards. Make sure it's good and dead-on.
> 
> ...


Well this is what I've been doing, it's been working fine but I just thought that most would print on a sticky back paper to make it a bit more permanent.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess you could.......I wouldn't see why you couldn't....then put you some tape over it to waterproof it.

I guess it could work.


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

If you use a yellow highlighter then put a piece of clear tape over the sight tape it will be easy to read.


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

shootstraight said:


> Sooo a place like Staples or somewhere like that to find sticky back paper for tapes, is that what everyone does. I went to Office Max and all they had was paper for labels and such.




Thats what I use precut address labels, also cover it with a clear duct tape Staples also sell that.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

I place a piece of double sided transparent tape on a piece of glass like a mirror or picture frame. I print out my tape on glossy photo paper. I cut it out and place it on the double sided tape. I place a piece of all-purpose tape over that. Peel the tape off of the glass and place it on your sight. Make sure that you adjust your printer for glossy photo at its best print setting. The tape is pretty much water resistant and very easy to read.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

All good ideas, I now know what to do..

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Adhesive back labels, such that may go on a time card ect... will work just fine. Simply print you're tape as you were printing normally, then tape the label at each end over the area you just printed earlier and run it back through the printer. remove the printed label, cut it out as needed and put it in place, you could the add scotch tape to help prevent moisture smear if you like.


----------

